# I need to build a quick and easy fog chiller



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I know there are tons of links but i nead to know how to make a good one that i can pump two fog machines into. Anyone ever do two fog machines in one chiller?

If you guys could post some links to really good how-to sites i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

how big are your machines? Not going to be easy if they both are 1000W or larger.

It may be too much heat through it. Either way, to do this simply build a regular fogger (as big as you can afford to do) and use a Y pipe on the entrance...

Should work fine.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

They are 700w foggers.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

last year we just did the 4" pipe with grate on the end fill with ice and place in front of fogger. actually worked pretty good. had to refill ice once. They are cheap enough to just build 2. I am sure they are no where as good as the other chillers on here but cheap and fast...just like my women...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the "extra large" kitty litter pail makes for a good mini-vortex chiller. I use this one with my chauvet 700w fogger for the bubbling witch cauldron - works pretty well, but need to keep up on the ice since it melts pretty fast... check about once every 30-45 minutes (lid not shown) Discussed in the uber-long vortex chiller thead here: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=76341#post76341 (dimensions, etc)


















a bit easier than that is the aluminum dryer-hose type of trash-can chiller. I have one of those for my 1000w continuous fogger... you could probably do well with half the tubing (one section rather than two..) for the 700w. super easy too.

(sorry, only pic I have of it is an unfinished one, but you get the idea)


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

ithurt said:


> last year we just did the 4" pipe with grate on the end fill with ice and place in front of fogger. actually worked pretty good. had to refill ice once. They are cheap enough to just build 2. I am sure they are no where as good as the other chillers on here but cheap and fast...just like my women...


Got a link or at least a picture? Sounds like my type of chiller.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, I'm building the Ghosts of Halloween trashcan chiller...can't get much easier than that...trashcan with two holes and some dryer pipe...their how-to is here


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

here is one
http://www.geocities.com/liemavick/Fogchiller.html
ours were actually simpler. just pipe filled with ice.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome Thanks ithurt


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

ithurt said:


> last year we just did the 4" pipe with grate on the end fill with ice and place in front of fogger. actually worked pretty good. had to refill ice once. They are cheap enough to just build 2. I am sure they are no where as good as the other chillers on here but cheap and fast...just like my women...


I used the same idea only with a 6 ft section of 8 inch stove pipe ( or heat duct) and a bag of ice. Very simple, no building, easy to store, and you can paint it black if you want to. Just made sure the ice was full length of the pipe to chill the metal and the fog.


----------

